# Shindaiwa T235 help



## Keithandstef (Jun 13, 2020)

Have a new T235 and for the life of me I can’t get the air filter back on. I’m just sure I have it all assembled correctly but the screw down bolt just isn’t long enough. I wanted to check the choke action, and popped it off. It just won’t go back together. Pics of how it should go or similar stories


----------



## alderman (Jun 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithandstef (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks. Ya it turns out part 8 was totally bent or sort of crushed inward. The threads of the filter cover screw couldn’t get to it. Must have been hanging on by one thread when it got to me. Very weird miss in QA


----------

